# Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?



## Spectre92 (14. August 2011)

muss man die fische vorher ausnehmen, oder kann man sie auch gleich filitieren?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (14. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*

Die kannst Du auch gleich filieren.


----------



## steffen1 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*

genau, gleich filetieren.


----------



## flor61 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*

Hallo,

von welchen Fischen sprecht Ihr?
Das Filetieren von Fischen, ohne sie vorher auszunehmen und den Kopf zu entfernen, müßt Ihr mir mal erklären. Vieleicht habt Ihr ja einen youtube-Tip von dieser hohen Kunst parrat.

Petri


----------



## erT (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*

Wofür muss man denn den Kopf zum filitieren entfernen?

Ausnehmen und Filetieren sind doch ein Arbeitsgang. Sobald die Bauchhöle geöffnet ist, was ja zum filetieren unumgänglich dazugehört, fällt einem das Gedöns doch schon entgegen. Ob man das Zeug dann abzieht, oder fürs weitere Vorgehen dranlässt ist doch eigentlich wurst und stört wenn dann beim Arbeiten, als dass es zusätzliche Arbeit beim Entfernen macht. Einzig das Säubern der Niere fällt dann auf die einzelnen Filets, was es einfacher macht.


----------



## Mr. B (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*



flor61 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von welchen Fischen sprecht Ihr?
> Das Filetieren von Fischen, ohne sie vorher auszunehmen und den Kopf zu entfernen, müßt Ihr mir mal erklären. Vieleicht habt Ihr ja einen youtube-Tip von dieser hohen Kunst parrat.
> ...


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pqdv3VVegY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43Ftp1CAuBM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3-GLr9bTXM

usw....


----------



## Tomasz (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*

Genau so. 
Der Kopf bleibt dran und Ausnehmen kann man, muss man aber nicht. Tausendmal in Norwegen und später auch hier erprobt und für gut befunden.
Wobei mir das Filetieren des Hechtes so neu war. Vielleicht hilft es auf diese Weise die tükischen Y-Gräten in den Hecht-Filets zu verhindern.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## flor61 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*



Mr. B schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pqdv3VVegY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43Ftp1CAuBM
> 
> ...



Danke für die Links. Ich habe bei der Fischknappheit immer das Problem, daß bei diesen Methoden viel Fleisch verloren geht. Das ist mit Sicherheit kein Thema, wenn man genug Fisch im Eimer hat.
Hier nun auch ein paar Links von mir, und achtet mal auf die Schärfe der Messer, das war bei mir eins der Hauptprobleme beim Schlachten. Im Übrigen, bei mir gibt es fast jede Woche Fisch, natürlich selbst gefangen und zerlegt.

Petri

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgnsMuCix3s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHnGuzuPLk0

PS: Ich schuppe meine Fische nicht, sondern schneide am Schluß die Haut vom Fleisch.
Beim Zander werden noch die Backenmuskeln rausgeschnitten.


----------



## Tomasz (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*



antonio schrieb:


> ist aber sehr viel schwund dabei im ersten und letzten film.
> die y-gräten lassen sich nach dem garen wunderbar mit ner pinzette oder ähnlichem ziehen.
> 
> antonio



Das beim Hechtfilet viel an den Gräten hängen bleibt, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Das gilt es für mich selbst mal auszuprobieren.
Aber die Idee mit der Pinzette nach dem garen ist für mich keine ernsthafte Option. Denn erstens ist das Filet kalt, bis ich alle Gräten raus habe und zweitens ist es für mich nicht der Sinn des Fieltierens, wenn ich anschließend noch mit einer Zange oder Pinzette in den "Filets" rumstochern muss. 
Von daher stand der Hecht bei mir bislang auch eher am unteren Ende der kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*



antonio schrieb:


> ...das erste beispiel ist, mal übertrieben gesagt, als wenn ich ein schwein schlachte, die lende herausnehme und den rest in den müll haue.( leider in norge immer öfter zu sehen, daß nur die rückenfilets geschnitten werden)...



Da gebe ich Dir allerdings Recht. Ich selbst nehme eigentlich bislang von fast allen Fischen auch die Bauchlappen mit. Und die fallen im ersten Link den Möwen zum Opfer.
In Norwegen habe ich es aber auch schon oft gesehen, dass nur das Rückenfilet geschnitten wird. Klar spart das viel Zeit und gibt super Filets von einheitlicher Dicke beim Braten. 
Aber mir persönlich war das bislang auch zu schade, ein Viertel vom Fleisch den Möwen zu geben.
Wer das Fieltieren beim Fischer oder gar in der Fabrik (in Norwegen oft besucht) gelernt hat, wird es aber wohl genaus so machen, dass er nur das Rückenfilet nimmt|kopfkrat.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## bbm (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*

und was ist mit der Art (leider selber noch nie gemacht)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHnGuzuPLk0&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## angler1996 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir allerdings Recht. Ich selbst nehme eigentlich bislang von fast allen Fischen auch die Bauchlappen mit. Und die fallen im ersten Link den Möwen zum Opfer.
> In Norwegen habe ich es aber auch schon oft gesehen, dass nur das Rückenfilet geschnitten wird. Klar spart das viel Zeit und gibt super Filets von einheitlicher Dicke beim Braten.
> Aber mir persönlich war das bislang auch zu schade, ein Viertel vom Fleisch den Möwen zu geben.
> Wer das Fieltieren beim Fischer oder gar in der Fabrik (in Norwegen oft besucht) gelernt hat, wird es aber wohl genaus so machen, dass er nur das Rückenfilet nimmt|kopfkrat.
> ...


 
ich nenne das einfach Verschwendung, bin Angler und kein Fischer, der davon lebt
Letztlich kann ich die Fille'ts ja trennen in Rücken und Bauchlappen ,da sind die Teile auch von gleicher Stärke und gut in der Pfanne zu verarbeiten|wavey:

Gruß A.


----------



## Tomasz (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...Letztlich kann ich die Fille'ts ja trennen in Rücken und Bauchlappen ,da sind die Teile auch von gleicher Stärke und gut in der Pfanne zu verarbeiten...



Stimmt. So machen wir es in der Regel auch. Ich persönlich habe aber auch eigentlich kein Problem damit, wenn die Bauchlappen schön knusprig am Rückenfilet hängen:q. Besonders beim Barsch ist das eine Delikatesse.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*



antonio schrieb:


> das nur die rückenfilets geschnitten werden beim fischer oder in der fabrik ist wohl die ausnahme.
> guck dir als beispiel nur mal die lachsfilets an wenn das nur rücken ist fress ich nen besen.
> 
> antonio



Beim Lachs ja.
Bei Dorsch & Co und insbesondere in Norwegen  nein. Da wird in den Fabriken oft schon aus Prinzip nur das Rückenfilet genommen. 
Vorteile sollen sein: geht schneller zu schneiden, hat garantiert keine Gräten für den Endverbraucher, einheitliche Filetgröße für die Verpackung, keine Würmer in den Bauchlappen usw.. So hatte ich es jedenfalls oft gehört und gesehen. Wie gesagt, ich handhabe das auch anders, aber oftmals wird es genau so gemacht. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*



antonio schrieb:


> ...meist bei den anglern, hier sagen sich einige seit der 15kg regelung, dann nehm ich halt nur die lende...



Nö, dass war leider auch schon vor der 15kg Regelung der Fall.
Aber wir müssen darüber nicht weiter diskutieren, da wir uns anscheinend weitgehend einig sind. 
Es aber hier im Jungangler-Forum um eine andere Frage ging und daher nochmal zusammen gefasst:
Kopf bleibt dran, Eingeweide können, müssen aber nicht raus. 
Haut abziehen, macht gerade bei schwer zu schuppenden Fischen wie Barsch durchaus Sinn. 
Geschuppte Filtes sind aber oftmals knuspriger und halten in der Pfanne fester zusammen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*

Lachs hab ich so selten
Aber wenn ich ne Forelle graved mache, bleiben auch die Bauchlappen drann, sonst ist da ja nix mehr übrig
oder bin der einzige der ständig Fische unter 50 cm fängt?|kopfkrat
Beim Hecht sind die y-Gräten schon im Wege, aber das Ding ganz in die Röhre und gar nicht erst dranrumschnippeln
Da lassen sich die Gräten im garen Zustand schon ganz gut aussortieren. Ich opfere mich immer für das dünne Schwanzstück|supergri
Gruß A.

Junganglerforum , hatte ich übersehen, da fall ich doch glatt durch


----------



## Tomasz (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...Junganglerforum , hatte ich übersehen, da fall ich doch glatt durch...



:q:q:q



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...
> Beim Hecht sind die y-Gräten schon im Wege, aber das Ding ganz in die Röhre und gar nicht erst dranrumschnippeln



Stimmt je nach Belieben gefüllt mit Gemüse oder einfach nur Kräutern (z.B. Petersilienfüllung) kann Hecht durchaus lecker sein. Dann gebe ich mich auch gerne den Gräten hin, aber Filet soll eben Filet sein.

Gestern gabe es übrigens bei mir Barsch- und Plötzenfilet mit Bauchlappen, wobei den Barschen noch die schuppige Haut abgezogen wurde. Das ganze für 5 bis 10 Minuten knusprig gebraten geht eben auch viel fixer als der Hecht im Backofen. Zu Familienfeiern o.ä. mache ich mir aber auch die Arbeit mit der Füllung in der Röhre.  

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## FisherMan66 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*

Ich finde, die Mühe lohnt sich, Barsch und Zander zu schuppen. Knusprig auf der Haut gebraten sind die ein absoluter Gaumenschmauß.

Selbst 8kg Lachse habe ich geschuppt und die Haut am Filet gelassen. Lässt sich super saftig braten - wer mag, isst die Haut mit, auch sie ist super knusprig.

Tip zum Fleischgrätenziehen:
Legt die Filets zum Durchkühlen in Kühlschrank, oder auch über Nacht. Am nächsten Tag geht es wesentlich leichter, die Gräten zu ziehen - gerade bei Salmoniden.
Hecht hat zuviel Verlust beim Y-Gräten entfernen. Nach dem Garen geht das aber einwandfrei.


----------



## bbm (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*



bbm schrieb:


> und was ist mit der Art (leider selber noch nie gemacht)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHnGuzuPLk0&feature=player_detailpage



shit 
das war der gleiche link wie der vorherige ...#q
Ich meinte diese geniale art:  #6|bigeyes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU&feature=related


----------



## Brikz83 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*

der erste Kommentar ist auch der Knaller 

"das geht auch wunderbar mit einer katze habs gerade ausprobiert"

:q Brüller!


----------



## angler1996 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mir droppt der Zahn


----------



## Tomasz (15. August 2011)

*AW: Ausnehmen oder gleich filitieren?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Mir droppt der Zahn



:m

Gruß

Tomasz


----------

